
Show HN: Communicate, track tasks, and automate workflows in a single app - mcsoft
https://pyrus.com/
======
umtksa
looks great but without a mail activation system I can sign up to pyrus as
bill gates with bill@microsoft.com as microsoft corp. :/

------
blagochevsky
Looks good! Will try later

